# How to Eliminate Daily Message



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a friend with a 625. Every morning it states he has to “Press SELECT to Watch TV”. It never used to do that. Does anyone have an idea why this is happening and how he can eliminate this message?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't stop watching TV ever. Every couple of hours change channels or press something on the remote so the screen saver does not kick in.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Or just remember to turn off the reciever when done watching. That way it wont time out ater 4 hours and get that message.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

menu-8-7 will bring up the inactivity standby options, He can set it to a max of 8 hrs.

If that doesn't suit him he can set it up to 'autotune' about a half hour before he normally turns on the TV to the channel he usually watches.


----------

